# group trail ride



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride alone on the trail with my mare and have for the past 5 years. She is an awesome trail horse. I ride with my neighbor around our area maybe once a month and she does fine. I am planning on going on a ride with a group of about 10 soon and am a little nervous. I have never had her in a group that big. She is a very calm and laid back horse. I assume I should be upfront and tell others she is used to being ridden alone but any other tips?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Your horse should learn to be comfortable up front, in the back, and mixed in the middle. Each horse has their own personality, But it's your training that makes the difference.

With 5 daughters, I often ride in the front as I lead my daughters and theirs friends on my horses. So my horse likes to lead out. But I've had others say they might not invite me, because they feel they get dragged along at the speed my horse takes. So When I was invited with them, I put my horse in the back and asked him to stay there all day. He did fine after a few lessons that this is where I wanted him. At the end of the ride. The fellow who had said they were on the edge about inviting me, apologized saying " my horse behaved much better than all those who had worried about following me" 

You horse can do it. Just ask him.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Like you said, let everyone know she's not used to groups of that size to give fair warning that you don't know how she'll exactly react. Keep a close eye on her and her ears. Depending on her personality she might get irritated and do something she normally wouldn't like try to kick or bite another horse so be prepared. On the other hand she might get all competitive on you and fight to be in the front instead of staying in line so be ready for that too. It very well might take a couple of rides for both you and her to get used to the situation.

There's also etiquette to follow in groups. Don't go off and leave the group without letting people know what you are doing. Don't leave anyone behind. Last rider is suppose to keep an eye on things from behind and ensure things are going good from that perspective. Lead rider is keeping an eye on the group from the front. Don't let your horse ride the *** of the horse in front of them, it's a good way to get kicked. Don't be meek, if someone is doing something that just isn't working for you discuss it with them.

Last of all, if you didn't have fun don't feel obliged to go with that group again. Just don't let one bad group experience chase you away from ever trying again. Personally I like to keep groups down to no more than 6 but up to 10 is OK for me. My preference is 2-4.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Let the others know this is your horse's first group ride. I would switch positions in the group periodically so she gets used to it.

Sometimes a horse can get a little excited in a new group but if she is sensible and calm it should work out.

Have a great ride and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

On a safety note. The few times in life that I've gotten kicked, Have been on group rides with strange horses. My horse was doing just fine and I was usually focused on something else, When bam, I get nailed by somebody else's horse in the group. Usually in the foot or stirrup area. This usually is a new horse that my horse has not met and who didn't like my horse and wheeled and kicked at my horse and hit me.

So pay attention to how close you get to new horses. either as you pass them on the trail or just standing in a group waiting to move along or enjoying the scenery.

It's really a miserable day to spend in the saddle with you foot seriously bruised or blood running down you shin into your boot.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I do ride occasionally with a neighbor and my mares does fine in any position and we have been in bigger groups before but it has been so long.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Darrin said:


> There's also etiquette to follow in groups. Don't go off and leave the group without letting people know what you are doing. Don't leave anyone behind. Last rider is suppose to keep an eye on things from behind and ensure things are going good from that perspective. Lead rider is keeping an eye on the group from the front. Don't let your horse ride the *** of the horse in front of them, it's a good way to get kicked. Don't be meek, if someone is doing something that just isn't working for you discuss it with them.


I wish this was written out at every barn and given out when people buy a new horse. Some people i've ridden with in the past seem to forget group etiquette and i won't ride with them again. I've had people charge past my horse, take off at a gallop without warning, go off trail and coma back on right into my horses side/face, and so on...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Painted Horse said:


> On a safety note. The few times in life that I've gotten kicked, Have been on group rides with strange horses. My horse was doing just fine and I was usually focused on something else, When bam, I get nailed by somebody else's horse in the group. Usually in the foot or stirrup area. This usually is a new horse that my horse has not met and who didn't like my horse and wheeled and kicked at my horse and hit me.
> 
> So pay attention to how close you get to new horses. either as you pass them on the trail or just standing in a group waiting to move along or enjoying the scenery.
> 
> It's really a miserable day to spend in the saddle with you foot seriously bruised or blood running down you shin into your boot.


Very true. This is a big pet peeve of mine- other riders riding up on my horse. My horse has never kicked under saddle, and I don't want your horse up my horse's butt no matter how friendly they are together. If you realize that you're getting too close to another horse then give the rider behind you a heads up that you're going to be slowing or stopping. Or, if there is enough room between you and the horse behind you, do a quick circle.

As a rider following another horse it is YOUR responsibility to ensure that you keep a safe following distance from the folks in front of you. Generally speaking, if you get kicked then your horse was somewhere that he shouldn't have been. Don't put yourself in that position!

Give everyone a heads up that this is your mare's first group ride so that they'll be prepared in case there's any funny business. In all likelihood things will be just fine, but better to mention it on the front end. If you're going with a decent group of people then your horse should be fine, but watch her behavior during the event.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

phoenix said:


> I wish this was written out at every barn and given out when people buy a new horse. Some people i've ridden with in the past seem to forget group etiquette and i won't ride with them again. I've had people charge past my horse, take off at a gallop without warning, go off trail and coma back on right into my horses side/face, and so on...


Another huge pet peeve of mine. I was riding with a group of about 5 people last summer at a friend of a friend's barn. My horse had never been to this place before, or any "strange" place in a couple of years besides being moved to a new stable, and my friend's horse has a tendency to act up at this place as it's a little "spooky". My friend was probably second in line when the rider in front of her (the lady whose property we were on) took off to jump a log up ahead. Friend's horse started freaking out about getting left behind, side stepping, spinning around, trotting in place. Despite this, the lady in the very back took off on her pony towards the jump, cantering full speed past us and the misbehaving horse. Friend's horse completely freaked out at that point, rearing, spinning, cantering sideways, the like. At this point the two ladies are over the log and WAY ahead, not paying attention to the fact that the three of us are back dealing with this mess. Thankfully, my horse and the horse our other friend was riding were both well behaved, so the three of us just went back together.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

DuckDodgers said:


> Another huge pet peeve of mine. I was riding with a group of about 5 people last summer at a friend of a friend's barn. My horse had never been to this place before, or any "strange" place in a couple of years besides being moved to a new stable, and my friend's horse has a tendency to act up at this place as it's a little "spooky". My friend was probably second in line when the rider in front of her (the lady whose property we were on) took off to jump a log up ahead. Friend's horse started freaking out about getting left behind, side stepping, spinning around, trotting in place. Despite this, the lady in the very back took off on her pony towards the jump, cantering full speed past us and the misbehaving horse. Friend's horse completely freaked out at that point, rearing, spinning, cantering sideways, the like. At this point the two ladies are over the log and WAY ahead, not paying attention to the fact that the three of us are back dealing with this mess. Thankfully, my horse and the horse our other friend was riding were both well behaved, so the three of us just went back together.


It's also a huge annoyance of mine. I have to 'screen' the people i ride with and give them the lowdown before we go out. My horse bucks, sometimes quite badly, when he thinks he's being left behind. I can' take him out in any group that is going to canter at all, not only does he buck but his canter is awful and uncomfortable and includes bucking. I know this is my issue as he's my horse but in the past i've been out with people given them the Phoenix 101 talk and have still had people take off like loons leaving me and my bucking mess. It isn't only bad manners but there are times when i could have been badly hurt.

Some people are just thoughtless.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

phoenix said:


> It's also a huge annoyance of mine. I have to 'screen' the people i ride with and give them the lowdown before we go out. My horse bucks, sometimes quite badly, when he thinks he's being left behind. I can' take him out in any group that is going to canter at all, not only does he buck but his canter is awful and uncomfortable and includes bucking. *I know this is my issue as he's my horse but in the past i've been out with people given them the Phoenix 101 talk and have still had people take off like loons leaving me and my bucking mess.* It isn't only bad manners but there are times when i could have been badly hurt.
> 
> Some people are just thoughtless.


Exactly... it IS your problem to deal with (as is my friend's horse's issues), but if you're going to ride in a group of people then at least have consideration for their needs. Or, alternatively, skip the trip!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

DuckDodgers said:


> Exactly... it IS your problem to deal with (as is my friend's horse's issues), but if you're going to ride in a group of people then at least have consideration for their needs. Or, alternatively, skip the trip!


I've taken to skipping the bigger trips, for everyone's safety and my peace of mind plus i don't want to ruin anyone's ride which i know would happen. I've tried working him through it but some of the people i ride with don't want to go out on "training" rides with me while i deal with the problem so i go with more understanding folks.


----------

